# Baby Fan Is Now FanTastic!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please note that Baby Fan has been named FanTastic! 

http://www.rims.net/2005Apr06/BabyFan

Pics are from today.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

WOW! isn't that just amazing. She grew up so fast and feathered out beautifully! Love the new name, suits her to a "T"  

thanks for the updated pictures,


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Howdy Terry,

She is absolutely spectacular, I just want to grab her and cover her in smooches  I remember her first photos, it seems like you just posted them yesterday. She is developing into one beautiful specimen of pidgiehood. I agree with Brad, her name suites her well!

Please keep the pics & updates coming!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry, this is making me wish I had 2 eggs instead of four and plus an additional floor in my house!!  I can't move outside soon enuf!

fp


----------

